# Cannot find drivers for Toshiba Satellite A665-S6094



## 0v3rClocked (Oct 11, 2011)

Let me start from the beginning, I got a virus because im a chronic downloader and had to wipe my hard drive. I burned a windows 7 install cd because I have the windows 7 key on the bottom of my laptop. By the end of the windows 7 install it says hardware is incompatible, But that clearly isnt true since I had windows 7 home premium just installed on it, Now, Since I can't install windows 7, I decided to install Windows XP Lite SP3 which is working but I can not find drivers for it, Now I still want to install windows 7 on my computer properly but I would also like to get my windows xp working correctly.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc* and press enter. In the Device Manager, all the devices with yellow marks need drivers installed. You didn't say what devices need drivers, but here is the Toshiba download site for your computer. Start with the *Chipset*.


----------

